# Yes Basic Decade - has anyone tried it?



## mitch_buchannon (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi , first post on this forum. 

I was actually just reading/watching a review of this board today on The Good Ride. The guys there seemed to like it. Called it a kind of cross between the basic and the typo .


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've ridden it. Basically if you're on an older Mountain Twin it's going to come across as more snappy under foot and through the middle with a fair amount of play in the tips. It's actually a surprisingly awesome board.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds great. Is it stable like the Jones? I like that I can ride some stuff at the top of the mountain/sidecountry and not feel like “wtf am I doing up here on a park board” Need that one board solution that can feel a bit freeridey when it counts.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Keep in mind it has underbite. I rode the regular yes basic and it feels fuckin weird! When flat based, it feels like you're being sucked down.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Bertieman said:


> Keep in mind it has underbite. I rode the regular yes basic and it feels fuckin weird! When flat based, it feels like you're being sucked down.


Hmmm, thats sounds kind of disconcerting. I did notice the outline looked odd, like a radically different side cut radius outside the inserts than in between, with the indents under the feet. I wonder how a sidecut like that tracks through a turn? 

The mellow magne traction on the Jones is smooth and not really noticeable until you need it on icy patches or a shitty traverse, then there's just that little extra hold to save your ass.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Should feel magnetraction more than underbite really, was prolly just a case of wet snow.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> Should feel magnetraction more than underbite really, was prolly just a case of wet snow.


Yes basic= underbite
Lib tech hot knife = .5 mag
Jones mountain twin = mellow mag

Keep in mind I'm talking about the yes basic, not this 'upgraded' basic. Probably ride similar though, they both have the underbite. 

I've put multiple days on all these boards and (in my opinion) the mountain twin was the least noticeable. The first time I rode the hot knife it also - like the yes basic- felt like it was sucking and slowing me down while flat-basing. I have heard this opinion from multiple riders of magnetraction, that's why it's often a love or hate thing. I can personally say after going to a full camber board, I will never go back to mag. It should be noted while on an edge, it felt like it had great edge hold and not 'slow'.

This is something you'll have to try for yourself and see if you like it.


----------



## jxhok (Aug 4, 2018)

Would anyone recommend this for an upper level beginner - low level intermediate rider?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the comparison Bertieman.

It's unlikely I'll be able to try it and at around €600 thats a big gamble. I can get a 2018 Jones, a one week lift pass and some beers for that much  

I might try the Ultra MT or the Aviator for something with a bit more snap than the regular MT.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I think it might be a bit much and is quite expensive. The regular Yes Basic would be a better option.


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

jxhok said:


> Would anyone recommend this for an upper level beginner - low level intermediate rider?


Absolutely. I'm an intermediate with reasonable carving ability and nothing else.
I can barely ollie or ride switch.
After just 2 days on this board, I did my first proper ollie and rode an entire side of the mountain switch.

It is different from any board I have tried in that it's forgiving and yet fast, agile and explosive when you want it. You can skid your turns or hold a Euro carve, and halfway through the carve change your mind and go switch or do whatever takes your fancy. 
I have always had problems with steep terrain and approached them very carefully, but on this board, the fact that it is predictable grippy and responsive and totally catch-free, I was eating up challenging Red runs in the 3-valleys last week.
And it's not half bad on powder either.

It is fantastic. fantastic, fantastic.

I'm keeping mine for ever.

The Underbite grip technology is not as good as my LibTech Terrain Wrecker, but I'd say it is 90% as good on Icy ground.
It makes an inexperienced rider like me feel much much better.

I cannot stop talking about this board.

Buy one if you find one, That is the best Snowboarding advice you'll ever receive.

Take care friend.


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello you, and everyone else on this thread:

I rather tentatively bought this board at the full price of £575 pound sterling. I'd heard so much about it that I finally thought 'Fuck it, you only live once'. I spent a week in the 3Valleys in France last week with varied conditions and on very different terrain.

In brief, it is the best thing I have ever spent money on. This amount of fun should not be legal, with your trousers on.

It is magnificent. SO much so that I have booked another week in February so I can enjoy the board again.

Having ridden rocker boards for a number of years and with bad memories of camber from long ago, I took my first ride on this board with trepidation. How wrong I was. Yes has created a board that provides all the benefits of camber, with none of the drawbacks.

Superb, predictable. fast, agile and forgiving. Utterly Catch-Free.
So poppy that even I could catch air with it.
Beautiful Carver, short, long drawn out Euro carves, take your pick.
Edge hold great.

In Brief, the best board I have ever ridden.

Any questions about other characteristics of the board, please ask.

Best wishes,


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

mitch_buchannon said:


> Hi , first post on this forum.
> 
> I was actually just reading/watching a review of this board today on The Good Ride. The guys there seemed to like it. Called it a kind of cross between the basic and the typo .


It is much much better than both the Basic and the Typo


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevington said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Sounds great. Is it stable like the Jones? I like that I can ride some stuff at the top of the mountain/sidecountry and not feel like “wtf am I doing up here on a park board” Need that one board solution that can feel a bit freeridey when it counts.


I've ridden this board extensively and it will do exactly what you're looking for


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevington said:


> Thanks for the comparison Bertieman.
> 
> It's unlikely I'll be able to try it and at around €600 thats a big gamble. I can get a 2018 Jones, a one week lift pass and some beers for that much
> 
> I might try the Ultra MT or the Aviator for something with a bit more snap than the regular MT.



This board is so much more, so much better than anything else including the Jones MT. Buy one.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

looks like they're going to be selling this board next season as well, but it's called the Globe NSB


----------



## LukeMcG (Feb 16, 2014)

How damp is this board? Much chatter?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

BoardLover said:


> jxhok said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone recommend this for an upper level beginner - low level intermediate rider?
> ...





BoardLover said:


> Hello you, and everyone else on this thread:
> 
> I rather tentatively bought this board at the full price of £575 pound sterling. I'd heard so much about it that I finally thought 'Fuck it, you only live once'. I spent a week in the 3Valleys in France last week with varied conditions and on very different terrain.
> 
> ...


Two long posts back to back creaming over the basic decade. Are you sure you’re not being paid to promote???‍♂

Also, not being mean in any way but if you can’t ride switch or Ollie prior to very recently I don’t know if you are in the best position to advise whole heartedly on boards. Takes a fair amount of experience and many boards ridden to really get into the small details of different snowboards pros/cons imo


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

I just felt like sharing a great experience on a forum with likeminded people.
I was giving an objective opinion on a board and being honest.
Even then most experienced Riders have a preference with one foot forward or the other. 
Amongst recreational riders (for whom this forum is intended) very very few people can ride in both directions equally well.
The fact that this board made my riding better, is a testament to its technology.

I've been riding before you were an itch in your daddy's pants. 

I'm not a pro athlete, but I've owned and tested many boards, so I know what feels good, what feels right and what works for what conditions and for whom.

Being passionate and sharing candidly and objectively with others who love the sport is what this is Forum is about.

If you want to act like the immature prepubescent bitch that you're, then you should fuck off. IMO .


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

BoardLover said:


> I just felt like sharing a great experience on a forum with likeminded people.
> I was giving an objective opinion on a board and being honest.
> Even then most experienced Riders have a preference with one foot forward or the other.
> Amongst recreational riders (for whom this forum is intended) very very few people can ride in both directions equally well.
> ...


Woooooahh there. You got progressively more butthurt throughout writing your comment. Chill man. Just you described yourself as intermediate who can’t Ollie or ride switch. So was just saying to take reviews with a pinch of salt sometimes. 
I remember when I started out riding for the first few years I had specific ideas about boards and which rode better. It took a few years to fully appreciate different profiles, different flex patterns. The boards I would rate when I started I would by no means rate now.


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

If you're such an expert, save your time by not asking advice on these forums. 

No one uses phrases like "Chill, Man" and "Butthurt".

Your anal obsession betrays your intellectual status as a fucking child. As I suspected.

You don't know shit.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

BoardLover said:


> If you're such an expert, save your time by not asking advice on these forums.
> 
> No one uses phrases like "Chill, Man" and "Butthurt".
> 
> ...


butthurt
/ˈbʌthəːt/Submit
INFORMAL•US
Definition
adjective
1.
overly or unjustifiably offended or resentful.

It’s Used quite a bit online. 

Hah for real dude. You’ve got other problems if you get this pissed from one mild forum post. Getting even more upset at what language I use is crazy. I don’t need to justify my intellectual prowess on an online forum - I demonstrate it every day at my job. 

I didn’t proclaim myself an expert simply politely asked your experience/credentials - when you described yourself as a beginner. Helps to gauge my own probable experiences with the board in question. 

Don’t wanna poke the bear - but someone needs to get laid.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

BoardLover said:


> I've been riding before you were an itch in your daddy's pants.
> 
> 
> If you want to act like the immature prepubescent bitch that you're, then you should fuck off. IMO .


 Oh dude that was epic. Please do more. Would you like some turkey on that melt?


----------



## Gump23 (Feb 13, 2019)

benjinyc said:


> looks like they're going to be selling this board next season as well, but it's called the Globe NSB


BenjiNYC, can you confirm this is the case about the Decade becoming the Globe?? I rode a Decade a couple weeks back and know that’s my next board but so late in the season, I cannot find a single one for sale. I hope they keep it in the line and it isn’t a one off anniversary model. Thanks.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Gump23 said:


> BenjiNYC, can you confirm this is the case about the Decade becoming the Globe?? I rode a Decade a couple weeks back and know that’s my next board but so late in the season, I cannot find a single one for sale. I hope they keep it in the line and it isn’t a one off anniversary model. Thanks.












notice the 'slam back' inserts

photo is from https://whitelines.com/snowboard-ge...20-preview-ispo-2019.html#8IiPpySZSwaikJRP.97


----------



## Gump23 (Feb 13, 2019)

benjinyc said:


> Gump23 said:
> 
> 
> > BenjiNYC, can you confirm this is the case about the Decade becoming the Globe?? I rode a Decade a couple weeks back and know that’s my next board but so late in the season, I cannot find a single one for sale. I hope they keep it in the line and it isn’t a one off anniversary model. Thanks.
> ...


The Top looks the same but the base has a completely different graphic. Those slam backs are sweet but I am pretty sure they don’t work with mini-discs so not true set back for my Stratas ☹


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

fwiw, the base on the 2019/2020 Yes Catalog is different from that ^ too…

https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/yes_020_catalogue


----------

